# Blankets in a Cedar chest? okay or not?



## J2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Is it a bad idea to keep baby blankets, towels, and wash cloths in a cedar chest (a cedar hope chest to be exact)? Like, they might take on the smell of the cedar wood - is that not a good thing? Would it bother baby or be irritating?


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

They would take on the smell of cedar - good or bad - that's a personal preference. Washing the items afterwards would get rid of the smell if you wished to.


----------



## J2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Baby #2 is coming next week. My plan was to keep blankets in the hope chest until yesterdat when I realized it might make them smell like cedar. So its not about storing them long term and then washing them before using them to take away the smell, as that is where I was going to keep them in order to use them. Not sure I want to do that now though. Hmm...now where to store my blankets and towels for baby...


----------



## hrsmom (Jul 4, 2008)

I just remembered that I kept some things in a cedar chest before my baby was born. She didn't seem to mind!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to Home Management as this is not a question about parenting a baby.


----------



## Sadystar (May 7, 2007)

This is very interesting....I'm assuming that the chest is antique? And intended to store linens of some sort? Cedar EO is a very effective natural moth deterrent. Isn't it strange that we've abandoned this sort of wisdom!

I definitely keep my blankets in it (I'm actually quite jealous!), but then cedar is one of my favourite scents so I wouldn't mind if they took on a scent. It is very relaxing scent so not a bad idea for bed linen. But I am sure it would always wash out if it wasn't to your taste.


----------



## babycarrier (Apr 2, 2004)

I have a hope chest that I store blankets in. I found the smell overwhelming for my little ones and even still for them at 3 and 5. I do love the smell of cedar, but keep fragrance free for newborns and littles -especially for sleeptime.

What about a basket on top of the chest?


----------

